# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  clairle

## Angeltigger

> clare is set to get a new face, old EE fans will remember the new actress from when she played Nigel Bates stepdaughter Clare (gemma Bissix.
> She will take over the role as supervisor of the loft next month. after hollyoaks decided to cast a new actress to play the role, bosses decided Gemma is the right person to take the character Clare forward in her relationship with Max Cunningham.


Does anyone know if this is true or not! got it from hollyoak forum

----------


## 9161leanne

yes it was in the inside soap today

----------


## di marco

did the other person who played clare quit or something then, i thought she was good

----------


## x~*Sexy~Amy*~x

what????? what about the girl who plays her now??

----------


## Katy

I read that to. Heres the Article from Inside Soap.

*Gemmas Simply Devine*

Hollyoaks Clare Devine is set to get a new face - and its one that will be familier to long time soap fans. Ex Eastender Gemma Bissex who played Nigel Bates step daughter Clare in Albert Square between 1993 and 1998 will take over the part of loft events superviser Claire devine next month, after hollyoaks decided to cast a new actress in the role. 

Until now clare - who arrived in hollyoaks last year - has been played by Samantha Rowley, but bosses have decided that Gemma is the right person to carry the role forward as Clares relationship develops with Max Cunningham. 

"We believe Gemma has the talent and star quality to bring real depth into the role of Clare" says Hollyoaks producer Bryan Kirkwood. "we have big plans for her and the storyline involving max is set to be one of the most explosive yet. 

Viewers will be able to see Gemma on screen in early april as Clares presence is still bringing a wedge between Max and OB.

----------


## Chris_2k11

What???? Why don't they just keep the Claire they have now????? I don't understand????  :Confused:

----------


## Em

You would think they woudl give a proper reason wouldnt you?

Anyone have a pic of the "new" clare?

----------


## Cornishbabe

Are they going to change her face over night like they did with peter and lucy in eastenders or are they going to have claire go away for a few weeks then come back as a differnt actor. Because it would be stupid if it was over night

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Anyone have a pic of the "new" clare?


This is her but she'll look much much older now because this is from years ago when she was in EastEnders...

----------


## Em

Wonder what she looks like now?

I quite like the actress who is in it now.

----------


## Debs

i like the clare they have got now??? did she quit?

----------


## di marco

> I read that to. Heres the Article from Inside Soap.
> 
> *Gemmas Simply Devine*
> 
> Hollyoaks Clare Devine is set to get a new face - and its one that will be familier to long time soap fans. Ex Eastender Gemma Bissex who played Nigel Bates step daughter Clare in Albert Square between 1993 and 1998 will take over the part of loft events superviser Claire devine next month, after hollyoaks decided to cast a new actress in the role. 
> 
> Until now clare - who arrived in hollyoaks last year - has been played by Samantha Rowley, but bosses have decided that Gemma is the right person to carry the role forward as Clares relationship develops with Max Cunningham. 
> 
> "We believe Gemma has the talent and star quality to bring real depth into the role of Clare" says Hollyoaks producer Bryan Kirkwood. "we have big plans for her and the storyline involving max is set to be one of the most explosive yet. 
> ...


so does that mean they axed her?

----------


## Angeltigger

> What???? Why don't they just keep the Claire they have now????? I don't understand????


that what i want to know and she only just came in

----------


## Katy

i think the show decided to axe her by what the article says. I hope they dont ruin the character by doing what they did with the new hayley in Home and Away. 

She looks pretty simular to the picture but older looking and straighter hair.

----------


## x Amby x

i like Clare how she is now, why do they have to change her!

----------


## x Amby x

i think that Samantha Rowley is a good actress, and was great in the Hollyoaks: back from the Dead episodes with Mandy and Louise!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think that Samantha Rowley is a good actress, and was great in the Hollyoaks: back from the Dead episodes with Mandy and Louise!


Here Here!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I already don't like her   :Thumbsdown:   lmao  :Big Grin:   Anyone else think the sudden change of accent is a bit of a giveaway?  :Rotfl:  

Bring back the other one!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

i dont like her either, i got a bit of a shock when i saw her though

----------


## Em

has anyone discovered yet why they changed her?

----------


## Florijo

I read somewhere that the old Clare could not manage work and her private life or something like that anyway. Or maybe they just thought her acting was crap. Personally I thought the old Clare was fine.

----------


## Em

I liked the old claire.

its just bizarre having somone else - theyve made her up to look exactly like the other one!

----------


## Florijo

To me the new Clare is still that girl from EE. I was a massive EE fan back then and I remember her from when she was on that show. It will take a while for me to see her as Clare Devine from HO and not Clare Bates that used to be in EE.

----------


## leanne27

i read that hollyoaks producers wanted to take claire's character in a new direction and so got a new claire as she's going to get a  lot more bitchy and a genuine nasty character.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i read that hollyoaks producers wanted to take claire's character in a new direction and so got a new claire as she's going to get a  lot more bitchy and a genuine nasty character.


But why couldn't they just do that with the old Claire? Surely it wouldn't have been too hard?  :Confused:

----------


## Em

I think there is much more going on with this than what we were told.

----------


## Abbie

> I liked the old claire.
> 
> its just bizarre having somone else - theyve made her up to look exactly like the other one!


 i know i liked the old one too, and i noticed that too, its just werid with the new one, the old one wasnt even there long

----------


## leanne27

> I think there is much more going on with this than what we were told.


Maybe you are right, like a disagreement or something??? as the old Claire could do comedy aswell i noticed no problem with her acting skills.

----------


## Abbie

> i noticed no problem with her acting skills.


i know me either , i still cant belive they changed her

----------


## Em

> i know me either , i still cant belive they changed her


the whole thing has been a bit weird, the producers never said she wanted to leave and you would assume if she did they would say so. they said they wabnted to take the character in a new direction, but why couldnt they have done that with the other girl?

----------


## Abbie

> the whole thing has been a bit weird, the producers never said she wanted to leave and you would assume if she did they would say so. they said they wabnted to take the character in a new direction, but why couldnt they have done that with the other girl?


i know i just dont understand it all, it makes no sense we had no warning either

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think there is much more going on with this than what we were told.


This is what i'm thinking too...  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

ok well if something else was going on then what could it be.........

----------


## di marco

well i didnt see yesterdays epi so i saw the new clare for the first time today, i didnt think much of her tbh, i much prefered the old clare, im not sure if thats just cos i was used to the old one, but i think the other actress could act better than this new one, ill give her a chance to see if she grows on me, but my first impressions werent good!

----------


## Abbie

yer i agree we should give her a chance i think its just the weridness

----------


## BabyPink

I think new claire was rubbish and much preferred the old one - she was really good!  I hate it when they change people in soaps!  By the way, was the old claire from that 'Make me a supermodel' thing with Rachel Hunter?!

----------


## Abbie

I think its also the tone or pitch of her voice that i cant get used to

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think its also the tone or pitch of her voice that i cant get used to


Yeah definitely. The sudden change of accent is so weird.

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah definitely. The sudden change of accent is so weird.


i know im seiing the new claire but in my head its the old one

----------


## Chris_2k11

I notice they haven't changed this yet.. http://www.hollyoaks.com/backstage/c...?id=85#content

----------


## Em

thats strange, you would have thought they woudl have changed it. will have to keep an eye out for it changing!

----------


## Abbie

lol you really thought they would of changed it and kept up todate

----------


## Chris_2k11

Finally changed..

http://www.hollyoaks.com/backstage/c...?id=85#content

----------


## Abbie

yay at last, they are up to date

----------


## x Amby x

did anyone watch the first look episode of hollyoaks for mondays episode? I loved what the voiceover said after the episode- 'The old Clare was'nt such a cow' have to agree with him! lol i do still prefer the old one!

----------

